# homeschooling in Ohio- religious exemption



## saramark (Nov 2, 2004)

Does anyone know any details about this religious exemption?

sara


----------



## Narshalla (Sep 11, 2008)

I always give this advice, but it is the best I can do as I have never lived in Ohio . . . .

Check out the Home School Legal Defense Association website, HSLDA.org. This is what is going on in Ohio right now.

You can find the laws here, but you will have to download them yourself.

Since I don't live in Ohio, this is the best I can do. Hope it helps!


----------



## saramark (Nov 2, 2004)

thanks


----------



## ErinP (Aug 23, 2007)

You might also try your state's Dept. of Education website. 
Nebraska has all of the info HSers need, links to forms, rules and regs, etc. right at the Dept. of Ed's website.


----------

